# Changing Primary Email ID everywhere



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Guys I have registered to many sites using my current email ID. Is there anyway to change all of them to my new ID in one go ???

Are you sure that every site has option to change the primary email ID of account ????


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

You will have to manually do this . happened to me once and I wont never do that again.

You will be able to make changes but you may need to verify in all places !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh dear god. I have linked like 100s of accounts with this email ID. I am better with my previous one. I don't even remember how many accounts are actually linked. I can't go everywhere and change that. Some sites don't even have a option dammit.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I would suggest you to do that in small steps . 

Say Forum on one day , Social Networking on other etc etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah but they don't delete my previous ID from their record.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

What's wrong? Last ID got hacked?


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 6, 2011)

If last email ID is still valid and can be used by you, and you want to do this because your new ID is better, then you can just configure the older email ID to forward your mails to the newer ID...

Arun


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> What's wrong? Last ID got hacked?


Nah the name is kinda lame in that and also quite long. With that I have to give explanation everytime to whom I give. 


			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> If last email ID is still valid and can be used by you, and you want to do this because your new ID is better, then you can just configure the older email ID to forward your mails to the newer ID...


forwarding emails ain't a problem. Then problem is redirecting all the accounts connected to previous ID to new one which is pain if I have to go to every site and do that.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Nah the name is kinda lame in that and also quite long. With that I have to give explanation everytime to whom I give.
> 
> forwarding emails ain't a problem. Then problem is redirecting all the accounts connected to previous ID to new one which is pain if I have to go to every site and do that.


You don't need to do that, you can forward emails of old account to new account, all mails sent to new account will be forwarded to the new account.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> You don't need to do that, you can forward emails of old account to new account, all mails sent to new account will be forwarded to the new account.


Yeah thats seems like a good idea. LOL I never thought about that. Thanks.


----------

